# respiratory depression



## ggparker14 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a diagnosis code for respiratoy depression?

Thank you.


----------



## martinni1974 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can you provide a little more detail surrounding the HPI


----------



## ggparker14 (Mar 29, 2013)

Patient presents with addiction problem. Patient is brought in by paramedics forsuspected OD/overuse o narcotic. Notably poorly responsive on their arrival with pinpoint pupils. Given nebulized narcan with some improvement. She denies ID use. Admits to taking her nightly dose of Xanax last night and this a.m. Took her 2 tablets of hydrocodone which she takes for her pelvic fracture. Recalling walking down street, "but the next thing I knew I was in the ambulance".

Hope this helps.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey 

As per Wikipedia, the respiratory center (RC) is located in the medulla oblongata, which is the lowermost part of the brain stem. The RC receives controlling signals of neural, chemical and hormonal nature and controls the rate and depth of respiratory movements of the diaphragm and other respiratory muscles. Injury to this center may lead to central respiratory failure, which necessitates mechanical ventilation; usually the prognosis is grave.

Depression of a respiratory center can be a result of next reasons:

medical drug action (opioids, sedatives etc.) 
sudden cessation of blood circulation in brain 
heavy brain trauma 
sharp neuroinfections 
brain tumors 
damage of a brainstem 

So as per ICD 9CM, Diseases of Index => Depression => Respiratory Center => 348.89 (For newborn 770.89).

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------



## ashack63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Respiratory Depression*

"Injury to this center may lead to central respiratory failure, which necessitates mechanical ventilation; usually the prognosis is grave"
Coding Clinic:
New code            348.89 Other conditions of brain 
Cerebral: 
**calcification 
**fungus 


As she was able to be reversed with Narcan, there was no injury.
Drug overdose by opiates, ABG change, Respiratory Distress, etc as symptoms if you need DX to cover tests


----------

